# Kultura > Tema shoqërore >  Besa e Shqiptarit

## Zëri

*Çfare eshte BESA tek shqiptaret?* 

Me kujtohet sesi nje mikut tim, ne vitet e '80-ta, i kishte ndodhur kur nje serb ne Beograd, gjate nje kontraktimi , t'i kete kerkuar dhe Besen e shqiptarit. Nuk besoj se ky ishte i vetmi njeri i huaj, qe ishte ne dijeni per besen e shqiptarit, ate e dinin dhe e dine shume popuj te botes mbare. Kur shqiptari ta ka dhen besen, eshte vrare dhe se ka thyer ate. Kjo ka qene besa tek shqiptaret, e qe sot, mendoj une, eshte luhatur goxha.
Une dua t'ju pyes te gjithe ju, vellezer, se a ka ndryshuar besa e jone apo akoma qendron ashtu si me pare?

Ju mirepres te gjithe ju, qe deshironi te jepni opinionin tuaj.


 :Dreret:  

*Ua jap Besen e shqiptarit.*

----------


## invisible girl

Besa  (do me thene me majt fjalen qe i jep dikujt )
Per mua asht  njera nder gjanat ma te ransishme ne jete  (ai qe se man fjalen qe jep smunet me qane njeri as shqiptar )
Keshtu kisha une me than nuk e di asht keshtu a jo.

----------


## Zëri

Pajtohem me ty Invisible gerl,sepse, cdohere shqipatrin e ka identifikuar shume qarte besa e tij.  :i habitur!:

----------


## Zëri

Me kutjohet sesi nje miku im thoshte se shqiptaret kane qene njerez te pabese,prandaj dhe eshte dashur qe ata ta zgjasin doren per ta dhen besen,sepse tek njerezit me bese te forte, nuk ka nevoj te kerkohet besa, apo te shtrihet dora,ajo nenkuptohet. Po cili eshte mendimi juaj, ne kete raste? Eshte konstatuar drejt ,apo gabim?

----------


## ALBA

Zeri!Lexoje me kujdes sa vijon me poshte dhe tregoja atij mikut tend se si kemi qene ne Shqiptaret ,dhe ku kemi katandisur me pune e beses, besoj qe e  jeton vete sot situaten duke jetur kohen.
Me kultin e nderit është i lidhur kulti i fjalës së dhënë, ose, siç njihet ndër shqiptarët, "kulti i besës". Kjo është një fjalë që nuk ekziston në shumicën e gjuhëve të botës. Në gjuhët ballkanike ekziston si fjalë e huazuar nga gjuha shqipe. Shpesh, në përkthime prej shqipes, fjala "besë", duke mos pasur barazi kuptimore me një fjalë a frazeologjizëm të gjuhës tjetër, jepet në formë shënimesh shpjeguese, si një dukuri e botës shqiptare, si albanizëm. 
Besa, ose kulti i fjalës së dhënë, lidhet në burim me mitin biblik të fjalës: "Në fillim qe fjala!". Më parë se të ishte shkrimi, kontrata, marrëveshja, noteria, gjyqi, shteti, popujt, njeriu, bota vetë, ishte fjala. Ky kult madhështor, i cili, në popujt euro-perëndimorë, pak nga pak mori karakterin e një idiome fetare kishtare, tek shqiptarët ruajti gjurmën e burimit. 
Lidhja në fjalë (për fjale) përbënte për kanunin autoritetin më të lartë. Të gjitha marrëdhëniet: në gjini, në fis, në famulli, në bajrak dhe në nivelin e bashkësisë etnike, madje edhe marëdhënie ndëretnike, mbaheshin në fjalë. 
Besa është testamenti moral i shqiptarëve qysh prej periudhave mitologjike. Dy baladat më të rëndësishme të folklorit shqiptar, me motivin e murimit dhe motivin e ringjalljes (flijimi për ngritjen e një ure dhe ngritja e vëllait nga varri për të kthyer motrën në familje) lidhen me mbajtjen e fjalës së dhënë. 
Në kanun thuhet se "e folmja asht e falme": çfarë premtohet, duhet të kryhet. 
Besa shqiptare, e njohur tek bullgarët dhe rumunët pikërisht me emrin "besa", kurse tek sllavët e jugut si "arbanaska vjera" (fj. për fj. "ajo që besojnë shqiptarët") është virtyt themelor i tyre, trashëguar prej të parëve


Me respekt Alba

----------


## Zëri

Faleminderit Alba !

 Se cfare don te thuash, une mund ta kuptoj vetem atehere kur ti flet. Ku mund ta di une se cfare po mendon ti, kur ne flasim per marreveshje?! Pavaresisht se je i mire, fjala eshte konfirmim i asaj qe ti ndjen dhe mendon. Thjesht, fjala  eshte vula e kontraktimit verbal.

----------


## Mina

Po pergjigjem me dy fjali:
Besa e shqiptarit si purteka e arit!
Qe kur dual shkresa u menderos besa!

----------


## Mina

> _Postuar më parë nga Zëri_ 
> *Me kutjohet sesi nje miku im thoshte se shqiptaret kane qene njerez te pabese,prandaj dhe eshte dashur qe ata ta zgjasin doren per ta dhen besen,sepse tek njerezit me bese te forte, nuk ka nevoj te kerkohet besa, apo te shtrihet dora,ajo nenkuptohet. Po cili eshte mendimi juaj, ne kete raste? Eshte konstatuar drejt ,apo gabim?*


Miku yt gabon rende. Besa e ka vendlindjen ketu! Nen bese mund te jete edhe gjaksi dhe nuk ndodh qe te shkelet besa. Bese i eshte kerkuar dashit te kembores dhe i zoti i bagetive i ka marre gjakun kalimtarit te panjohur. Besa eshte statusi me i fuqishem. Mjafton te lexoni Kadarene!

----------


## kolombi

BESA
Nje shtrengim dore,nje perqafim,dhe nje virtyt i arte i SHENJTE fshihet dhe ruhet me respekt.
Neper kohera,BESA ka qene ideali i njerzeve,te ndershem,nje nga vyrtytet me me vlere te shqiptareve.
Ne ditet e sotme,veshtire te gjenden njerez BESALINJ.

----------


## Jola

Nqs dikush pyet ku njihet '' Kultura Shqiptare'' direkt cilesojme tre elementet fondamentale te ''kultures Shqiptare'' :
Besa, Nderi dhe Burrnija
[b]Besa[/] Pasqyron lartesine morale etike te shpirtit shqiptar.
Eshte nje fjale e thjeshte por qe ne mbart ne vete nje force aq magjike- per shqiptarin e vertete, karakteristika dalluese te karakterit shqiptar, ne shekuj
Bashkohem me Kolombin ne ditet e sotme veshtire te gjesh njerez te beses

----------


## ari32

Besoj se ky virtyt fatkeqesisht sa po vjen dhe po shuhet,nqs mund te mbahet mend dicka per teqe na veconte si popull,do jete vetem neper libra.

----------


## Veshtrusja

> Per mua asht njera nder gjanat ma te ransishme ne jete (ai qe se man fjalen qe jep smunet me qane njeri as shqiptar )


Jam dakort.




> Ne ditet e sotme,veshtire te gjenden njerez BESALINJ.


Edhe me kete bije dakort. Sot, mua me duket sikur vetem familjes mund ti besoj, dhe asnjeriu tjeter. Pse? Ne baz te njerezve qe kam pare. Me duket sikur jane bere burrat me llafazan se eshte konceptuar te ishin grat.

Pse duket sikur njeriu ka filluar te vleresoj llafet me teper se sa mbajtjen e fjales? Ndoshta nuk kan edukimin apo kulturen e duhur. Shpresoj se kjo do te ndryshoj ne te ardhmen.

----------


## leci

Kemi qene krenare per kete virtyt te mrekullueshem,fatkeqesisht po zhduket nga dita ne dite..

----------


## Zëri

Edhe une mendoj ashtu Leci, por mendon se s'do te zhduket krejtesisht apo do shkoje deri diku dhe pastaj do te rikthehet prape besa sic ka qene?

----------


## illyrian rex

*CNN: Pse shqiptarët i shpëtuan hebrenjtë*

_Rrjeti amerikan, interviston fotografin hebre, Norman Gershman_

Shqipëria, rrallë ka qenë e pranishme kaq shumë në mediat e huaja për një çështje të veçantë siç është çështja e shpëtimit të hebrenjve gjatë Luftës së Dytë Botërore.
Rrjeti CNN ka përgatitur një artikull me pyetjen se pse shqiptarët i shpëtuan hebrenjtë gjatë Holokaustit.
Natyrshëm të lind pyetja se përse pikërisht tani po flitet kaq shumë për këtë gjë?
Kjo sepse shumë producentë të njohur izraelitë po e trajtojnë masivisht këtë çështje. Kështu, filmi dokumentar me titull “Besa: premtimi” po shfaqet anembanë Amerikës, por jo vetëm.
CNN thotë se kjo çështje nuk është trajtuar shumë për shkak se shqiptarët ranë nën regjimin komunist.
Rrjeti televiziv ka intervistuar një fotograf hebre, Norman Gershman, që ka kaluar një dekadë duke u marrë me këtë çështje.
Ai ka gërmuar për arsyen se pse shqiptarët i shpëtuan hebrenjtë. Vendi, shkruan CNN, për çudi, në fund të Luftës Botërore kishte më shumë hebrenj nga sa kishte në fillim.

*Arsyeja qëndron tek besa.*
Gershman thotë se shumë shqiptarë madje habiten se përse duhet t’i kushtohet shumë vëmendje kësaj çështje. Për ta është normale sakrifica për tjetrin kur japin besën.
“Gershman kujton një person, prindërit e të cilit ishin përfshirë në shpëtimin e hebrenjve. Ai i tha: E çfarë pastaj? Në Shqipëri gjithkush do e kishte bërë këtë gjë. Nuk kemi bërë ndonjë gjë speciale. Është besa.
Koncepti nënkupton që një person vendos sigurinë e mikut mbi atë të tijën e familjes së tij. Një shqiptar i tha Gershman: Më mirë vras djalin se të thyej besën.
Gershman thotë: Gjithkush në nevojë, nëse të troket në derë, ti ke detyrimin absolut për ta shpëtuar, për tu kujdesur për të, nuk ka rëndësi nëse është mik apo armik”,” shkruan CNN.
Hebrenjtë dhe shqiptarët së fundmi kanë forcuar edhe më tej marrëdhëniet e tyre, në përpjekje për të rritur edhe bashkëpunimin politik dhe ekonomik. Dëshmi e kësaj është dhe hapja e ambasadës izraelite këtë javë, rast për të cilin ishte në Tiranë, numri dy i qeverisë dhe shefi i diplomacisë izraelite Avigdor Liberman. Ai do të theksonte mirënjohjen e kombit hebre ndaj sakrificës së shqiptarëve për t’i mbrojtur atëherë kur të gjithë kërkonin asgjësimin e tyre./botasot/


E ka pare dikush kete dokumentar?

----------


## illyrian rex

Nje shkrim ne CNN (03.08.2012) qe ben fjale per Besen e Shqiptarit -

http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2012/0...-in-holocaust/

----------


## POKO

nese flasim per "besen" ne dit te sodit,kishe me perdore ate fjalen popullore te asaj zone ku une jam rrit,qe* "nuk i zehet bese kuj sa qenit"* :P

----------


## Ziti

> nese flasim per "besen" ne dit te sodit,kishe me perdore ate fjalen popullore te asaj zone ku une jam rrit,qe* "nuk i zehet bese kuj sa qenit"* :P


ti ngaterron fidelitetin me besen(fjalen e dhene)
ka akoma burra ne shqiperi qe kane bese dhe virtyt. flas per jugun sepse myzeqen dhe veriun nuk i njoh mire.

----------


## s0ni

Dashakeqesit te tipit " nuk i zehet bese kuj sa qenit" , do te bejne mire te mos shkruajne ne kete teme. Mesoni sesi te vleresoni kulturen/traditat tona. 





> Nje shkrim ne CNN (03.08.2012) qe ben fjale per Besen e Shqiptarit -
> 
> http://religion.blogs.cnn.com/2012/0...-in-holocaust/



Me behet qejfi qe CNN ka shkruajtur kete artikull  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## POKO

> ti ngaterron fidelitetin me besen(fjalen e dhene)
> ka akoma burra ne shqiperi qe kane bese dhe virtyt. flas per jugun sepse myzeqen dhe veriun nuk i njoh mire.


eee ju te jugut njifeshit/dalloheshit per besen/besnikerine ndaj xhaxhit e ndaje partise punes  :perqeshje:

----------

